
How the BBC News website has changed over the past 20 years - toomanybeersies
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-41890165
======
toomanybeersies
One of the things I really like about the BBC website is that all the old
articles keep their original formatting. It's actually quite fascinating how
much of their old content still works, especially the interactive parts.

~~~
sago
The interesting thing to note about that is, it suggests they have always used
static site generation.

~~~
jayflux
Yes and no, it’s common that when migrating to a new stack in order to not
break older pages they are converted to static pages. They probably weren’t
static at the time.

~~~
sago
Good point, thank you.

------
Feniks
More emphasis on video. Which I hate. But that's not even an internet problem.
People can't read or concentrate.

Apart from that god save the BBC. One of the few news outlets that try not to
cater to a bubble.

